# New driver....do i need to change uk license for spanish license?



## VPN (Nov 9, 2012)

I recently passed my test and was wondering if I need to exchange my uk license for a Spanish one. Getting a little bit confused by posts on this forum. Thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

VPN said:


> I recently passed my test and was wondering if I need to exchange my uk license for a Spanish one. Getting a little bit confused by posts on this forum. Thanks


No


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

VPN said:


> I recently passed my test and was wondering if I need to exchange my uk license for a Spanish one. Getting a little bit confused by posts on this forum. Thanks


Are you saying you passed your test in the UK and then moved here? Just wondered because provisional UK licences are not valid in Spain.

A current UK photo licence is perfectly acceptable to use in Spain, but at the end of its 10 year validity when the photo needs replacing, you will be unable to renew it in the UK if you are no longer a resident there so you would have to swap to a Spanish one. The fact that the licence, during that time, shows an incorrect address is an accepted fact by the DVLA.

If you lose your UK licence in Spain then you will have to apply for a Spanish one (legally) as you will not be able to apply for a new one in the UK as a non resident. In that situation you can get a certificate of entitlement from DVLA to give to Trafico


----------



## VPN (Nov 9, 2012)

I passed my test in uk and have the uk driving licence which is valid for ten years. So I don't need to swap until its validity ends?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

VPN said:


> I passed my test in uk and have the uk driving licence which is valid for ten years. So I don't need to swap until its validity ends?


Thats certainly correct as things stand at the moment, yes. Its an inter country agreement. It's always worth keeping an eye on the forums though to see if things change in the long term 

You should in reality do a "medical" to get a certificate to go with the licence though. Its just a couple of questions and a reaction test normally, and it depends on how old you are as to how often in needs doing.


----------



## VPN (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I'll keep an eye out in case anything changes. I'll look into getting a medical


----------

